# As Promised! (my first sweater!)



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

Here is the photo of my moose modeling the sweater i just finished, until i give my pup a bath tomorrow to take some more photos of Evian wearing it!

(It looks more like a sweater dress, over anything else)


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Congratulations! Awesome colors and I'm lovin' the "feathers/fringe" on the bottom..My favorite color is purple, and then green.. so I really love it.


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

thank you! I worked really hard on it! I'm making one for my mum's pug without the fringe since he is a boy! and a teeny tiny one for my new baby


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

wow that's really good!


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

thanx kioana!!!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

That looks wonderful. I wish I had your talent.


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

wow is right. thats great lookin


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

That turned out really cute! I like how you did the legs for ease of movement. Very cute and stylish!! Great job!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

okay at first i thought moose was a dog's name...LOL! but then i saw the stuffed orange antlers and said oooohhh! hahaha. cant wait for a real dog to be wearing it hehehe  lovely!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

you did a brilliant job, no stopping you now


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Well done, that is gorgeous!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

great job! well done x


----------



## Chi foreva (Dec 3, 2009)

well done looks great !!


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

thank you so much everyone!!!! I'm starting on my second dog sweater for my mum's pug in a few days!!! I can't wait!


----------



## Mom2BabyNatalie (Aug 15, 2008)

Very well made... love the colors! Great job!


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

I have tried about ten times to make a handmade crocheted sweater and I fail everytime! Haha..Cute though!


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

Bella, they have several patterns on how to make them... just type in free crochet dog patterns, and im sure several will show up!


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

Pretty!!! I knitted a dress for Pepper too


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks, yeah, i can only get evian to wear it if shes shaved... its too small for all that fur she has.


----------



## Mom2BabyNatalie (Aug 15, 2008)

I<3Gizmo said:


> Here is the photo of my moose modeling the sweater i just finished, until i give my pup a bath tomorrow to take some more photos of Evian wearing it!
> 
> (It looks more like a sweater dress, over anything else)


*Oh I love it!!! And the colors are perfect!! Let me know if you start makin' 'em custom to sell  - - - Our American Eskimo just got a tight shave after dumping what would equate to another entire dog made of her hair all over the living room carpet!! haha.... that, along with the RARE blizzard we just had here in Texas - - - well, she could certainly benefit from one of these!!!*


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

I<3Gizmo said:


> Thanks, yeah, i can only get evian to wear it if shes shaved... its too small for all that fur she has.


Yeah, I bought so many clothes for pepper and I don't think she will get to wear them, ah well I guess all that fur is enough. :daisy:


----------



## cchipman (Oct 7, 2010)

Great job! It is very beautiful. I have never seen this pattern before, and I love how the arm holes are. Is this a pattern that you can share? I have googled and can not find one like it. My girls would love them!


----------

